# Algae identification: Is this slime? Cyano? Coralline?



## VisualPoetry (May 16, 2006)

Hey folks,

Been noticing this on areas of my tank with low flow.

I think this may be bad for my tank but am not 100% sure. Just wanted a second opinion.








- sorry for the crappy photo.

Much thanks!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Cyno

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VisualPoetry (May 16, 2006)

Looks like I'm gonna get me a phosban soon 

Thanks!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

VisualPoetry said:


> Looks like I'm gonna get me a phosban soon
> 
> Thanks!


While that will rid the tank of the nutrients, you should consider why it is growing in the first place.

Food? Too much, not good quality? Low water flow? etc, etc.

Cyno is a symptom, solve that, and it goes away!

Having said that, I do run GFO, and Carbon on my system, but very little. Just enough to "curb" my laziness.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

J_T is right figure out what it is that is causing it. Just keep up on cleaning the substrate with a siphon vacuum or buy sand sifting goby to clean for you.


----------



## VisualPoetry (May 16, 2006)

disman_ca said:


> J_T is right figure out what it is that is causing it. Just keep up on cleaning the substrate with a siphon vacuum or buy sand sifting goby to clean for you.


Agreed.

I think a fish died... and I can't find the corpse!


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

VisualPoetry said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I think a fish died... and I can't find the corpse!


your clean up crew would have eaten that already, it could be from low flow , to much bio load or from over feeding. Try wet skimming, stir the cyno and use coral snow to bind to it.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

VisualPoetry said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I think a fish died... and I can't find the corpse!


Look under the stand or behind, that's where mine always end up.. Or in my cats mouth :0


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

cablemike said:


> Look under the stand or behind, that's where mine always end up.. Or in my cats mouth :0


Met the cats at this house.... I would be suspicious!


----------



## CRJ (Sep 7, 2012)

a phosban is a good idea, most go through this stage. Kill your lights for 2 full days to kill it, and run the phosban to get rid of all the phosphate. also look at how much your feeding, and possibly cut it in half. what i was feeding originally in a day, now lasts me near 4-5 days. 

Your corals will be fine without light for a bit, just keep the blinds in the room open so its not complete darkness. 

as for material, i run antiphos, but most do the same. on my new tank ill be running 2 phosban 150's with carbon and antiphos.


----------



## VisualPoetry (May 16, 2006)

Thanks for the reply folks.

I bought a phosban 150 and added some PURA.

My corals LOVE it. My water has cleared up and my fish are much more lively now as well. The cyano is receding so it appears the phosban is just awesome.

Prior to this, I had 2 frogspawns which were near dead... after the first night, they were in full bloom - it's amazing.

The sad part: my mandarin fish has disappeared. Hopefully he's just in the back of the tank - but I'm hoping the phosban didn't kill off all of the pods!


----------

